# Samsung 850 EVO 500gb slow speeds.



## boromaill (Oct 9, 2016)

My read and write speeds and around 300mb/s. Is this ok? Cause Ive seen other benchmarks with at lease 500 mb/s speeds.


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2016)

What motherboard are you using and what SATA version are you connected to?


----------



## boromaill (Oct 9, 2016)

I have p8b75-v mobo and sata 3 6gb port.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2016)

Is it almost full?


----------



## boromaill (Oct 9, 2016)

100 gb free


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2016)

are you 100% sure its on the sata 3 port?

there is only one sata 3 (6Gb) port on your motherboard, its the white one.


----------



## boromaill (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, its a white one.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Is it almost full?


almost full does nearly nothing on a SSD unlike a HDD   (well, all my SSD i had never got a lower speed because of 80% full or empty ) 

speed variation can depend of a lot of parameter and 500mb/s is a whimsical speed that you would almost never see, my 850 Evo 500gb did 300mb/s average altho i didn't care about that as long as the boot up/loading/etc was fast enough (and it was ... even at 300mb/s)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2016)

how are you measuring the speeds?


----------



## boromaill (Oct 11, 2016)

AS ssd


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 11, 2016)

Try the Samsung software


----------

